# Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13577583

Putnam Co Animal Relief Center, Desi

Don'tcha wish all mixes looked like this?









[/img] 


What a sweetheart! This is Desi and she lives in the shelter right now. She is in desperate need of a loving home, what about yours? She loves adults and gets along with other dogs great but she would do best in a household with no children. If interested, call the shelter at 304-586-0249. E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

This is also not far from Bluefield-if anyone is interested, she could certainly come here for temp boarding.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

Are you able to evaluate her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

We are not far from Winfield if someone is interested in helping.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

bump


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

Listing removed, any news on what happened?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

Oh I hope it is good news.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

any news yet?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Winfield, WV - Desi YF B&T*

it says listing removed - hope she found a good home!


----------

